# new puppy help



## rich6115 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi new to the site . After a bit of help . Went to see some puppys today and will be picking this lovely boy up in two weeks . I noticed two white dots just above both eyes . The breader told me it is his eyebrows . ?? . More i look at other photos of gs puppys i can not see the same thing . 

Thanks rich


----------



## rich6115 (Mar 19, 2016)

One more photo


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Some GSD puppies will have small bits of white in their markings that fade as they get older. Their coat changes A LOT as they grow, so I wouldn't worry unless there were huge blobs of white in his coat pattern.


----------



## rich6115 (Mar 19, 2016)

It was not fur . If u look at the first photo just above his right eye . As u look at it small white mark . They said it was start of his eyebrow . Same other side . Cant really see . In photo . Going to show my local vet . And puppy has a vet check before i pick up . So sure it be ok .


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

looks the same as these pups of similar age. if the breeder says it's the brow, it's the brow and likely more noticeable since your puppies face is so dark.


----------



## rich6115 (Mar 19, 2016)

Yes u are right just worrying . Thanks


----------

